# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  A little advise needed

## L

So in class today my law lecturer said something about googling yourself. So I googled myself and that was fine. Then I decided to google some other people for the fun of it. I found out that my brother took a paracetamol overdoes 2 months ago. I am not to sure where to go from here. This is the first I have ever heard about it.

I want to send him a message so badly but I also don't want to scare him. I am not sure what to say, I am in shock and almost crying. HE is very young and going through a very hard time. We are not close but I am crying. What do you think of the following....

_Hey,

I just wanted to let the know I found your post of yahoo questions about the paracetamol overdoes. For a number of reasons I would advise you to remove it as it is attached to your name very personally. 

If you are struggling and finding life difficult I want you to always know I am here to talk with. I know we don't talk much but hopefully we can become closer in the near future. If you don't feel comfortable talking with me that is okay there is many others ways of seeking help. 

If you find that you are feeling like life is too difficult or this is not worth living there are a number of different services available to you for example:

Going to the Doctor who can refer you on you on to someone else if you think that would help.
There is a free service in Galway for young people under the age of 25 (I think) called Jigsaw that offer mental health assistance look up their website. 
Talk to (1850 60 90 90), e-mail (jo@samaritans.org) or drop in to the Samaritans 
If you ever feel life is not worth living or harm yourself you can drop into A&E

Look, I know our family is not the most supportive but you have so much ahead of you. Life is difficult but when we take it on we become stronger and show the people that let us down what we can take on. The only actions you are responsible for are your own and at the end of the day I want my brother alive. Life is not meant to be easy and seeking help is not weak, it is how we learn and develop as people. We don't just know how to take on the world we must learn and allow others to help us. 

I will never bring this up again if you don't want to talk about it but you must respond to this e-mail, and any text messages I send you in the future (I understand not being able to respond straight away), never responding or ignoring is not okay. 

I love you so much
Take care of yourself and Lena
J.x_

----------


## Total Eclipse

After the question on yahoo answers have been "resolved" their is zero way to remove it. So I'm not quite sure bringing that up to his attention about removing it would be a good idea... If he put his name in the post, it's not going to be able to be removed unless someone reports it and tries over and over to beg YA to remove it. Even then it's already googled archived ... (If anything), he needs to change his yahoo screen name.... it might help a lot, make it so his personal information doesn't show.

I would be careful with the wording that you used.......

Might be a bit much...





> _I will never bring this up again if you don't want to talk about it  but you must respond to this e-mail, and any text messages I send you in  the future (I understand not being able to respond straight away),  never responding or ignoring is not okay._





He most likely already feels embarrassed by the attempt.  I worry if he's at a fragile point that it could come across as a lecture or that your mad, that you don't want ti connecting to you, etc. The part about removing it shouldn't be top propriety in the letter IMHO (however, yes mentioned, but not to start off with).

----------


## Chantellabella

Hey Sweetie,

I believe you finding out about your brother was meant to be. Funny how those coincidences happen right when they are needed. 

I would just say something like, "(use his name), I was randomly googling our family's names just to see what came up, when a post of yours appeared. You said you took an overdose. (________) I'm so sorry that you were struggling at that time. I have been at that point before and well, it's not fun to feel that hopeless. 

Please know, that you can call me or email me if you ever want to talk. I would love to reconnect with you. 

Here's a hug if you will accept it from me. 

Hang in there, ok? And know that I'm here. 





(So lasair, maybe just telling him that you care, you've been there and the door is open is all he needs)

----------


## L

Hey guys, thanks so much I haven't said anything last night , I had to get my head around it thats why I posted here. I texted him this morning just asking how college was and stuff, he will be at home tomorrow with his girlfriend so I will say something in private to him then. Im going to talk to my boyfriend about it later tonight as im pretty upset still.

----------


## Misssy

Lasair, you are one of the sweetest people ever. 

I feel like without seeing the post then I am not sure what response is appropriate as a response to it.

----------

